# Hail from Oz



## Devilbabi (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey Heyy all.

My name is Amanda, from Sydney, Oz.

I was just out washing my car, adn this little critter crawled onto me.

I flicked hm off, but he stayed so I decided that I would go inside and make him/her a home as I know they don't have the greatest success rate in the wild at this size.

I have set up a little enclosure - please see pics.

I cant get crickets tonite, So i put in an ant, just in case, please have a look and let me know what you think.

Is there anything else I can do to make it more comforatble in there.

I have mositened the towel at the bottom, I dont know if its enough though, i was thinking i will put it under the lamp to make it warm in there??

Thanks All

Manda


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2010)

Aw! welcome to you and your little freind! he looks the size for fruit flies and no ants, they are said to be dangerous!


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome. You could really remove most of that paper towel. You don't want the mantis to get trapped under it. Cut a piece to fit the bottom of the container and make sure it lays flat. One or two layers thick is all that is needed.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome.


----------



## Devilbabi (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi Guys, thanks so mush for replying. I am going home this afternoon to ge most of that paper towel out of there!

I am not sure there is a pet shop near me that has alive fruit flys.

Is there anything else I can feed him?

Like, dry fly or frozen etc?

Thanks so much for your help.

He is SO cute and has plenty of spunk, he likes to crawl all over me, and he dances alot


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 20, 2010)

Welcome,most mantis love flies(small ones for yours)or fruit flies,small crickets etc. hibiscusmile has a very well run online shop "mantisplace.com" that will have all you need and then some.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 20, 2010)

I haven't had luck trying to feed anything that doesn't move on it's own to my mantids. Fruit flies are your best bet. If you can't find any at your pet store, let me know. I've got a dying culture that should hold one over for a little bit. I have another thriving culture already going.


----------



## Devilbabi (Oct 21, 2010)

Ok I made him/her a new house. I did some more reading today  And this is what I came up with
















Is this better? More comforatble for the little one????

I read also today that they eat raw meat, is this true?

Cheers for all your help and welcoming me so nicely  

Manda


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 21, 2010)

It looks great, Amanda, but way too wet! The inside of the container only needs to have the same humidity as outside. With summer coming on, he/she should have a good few months of life left! Raw meat is very much a last resort -- try catching some insects outside with a net or a jar.

BTW, several kindly respondents to this thread do not realize that Amanda is in Sidney, NSW, Australia (turn right when you see the Opera House)!


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good, but I agree with Phil about being too wet. It does look as if you had just sprayed it though. I also wouldn't put the enclosure in direct sunlight either. They get and stay way too hot with direct sunlight.


----------



## LauraMG (Oct 21, 2010)

Deleted double post


----------



## Devilbabi (Oct 23, 2010)

I am so releaved!! I popped a pin cricket into the cup with Manny, and he/she didnt eat it.

I was starting to get worried, cause its been 3 days, and then this morning, he has shed his skin, and grown!!

Wowzer. The cricket is still in there and alive but he isnt eating it??


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 23, 2010)

Everything is fine! Give him another day or so to get his appetite back. Also, it's a good idea not to have any crickets in the cage while a mantis is moulting. Their skins are soft and they are vulnerable to hungry crickets!


----------



## nebrakacinese (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm new too ,and loving it.


----------



## Devilbabi (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, he still hasnt eaten the cricket yet?

Maybe he's vegetarian lol.


----------



## Devilbabi (Oct 28, 2010)

ok, well updates for you all.

Manny is still not eating, I got him 8 days ago, and he has shed once in that period of time, and he hs nevre eaten a thing since I had him.

Right now he has a cricket in his cup with him, its warm and moist but he just isnt eating, Here's some more pics for you all  

Any ideas, maybe the cricket is too big for him to tackle?? Could he be scared or something, He just sits up the top of his cup and dances, that's abuot it. He goes for a run around often,maybe im over reacting!!






To see him better i had to make the pic darker.

Does anyone know what type of mantis he is???





















SITTING RIGHT NEXT TO IT looking straight at it.






Thanks all, Manda


----------

